# mx vs mtb jersey, whats the difference?



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Mx jerseys seem cheaper compare to mtb. But what are the basic difference between them?

I have been browsing mx superstore website, thinking abt one. 
Thanks.


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Same except thar usually motox stuff is bigger to fit pads so may need to downsize. I agree easier to find on sale.


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

moto-x jerseys aren't really designed to wick moisture the way cycling jerseys are. Moisture wicking is the reason most cycling jerseys are cut to fit tight against the skin.

Just my .02. Some riders couldn't care less about this.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

summer weight MX jerseys are almost identical to DH jerseys.

XC or road cycling jerseys are way, way different.


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

I ride moto and MTB; the long-sleeve moto jerseys (like TLD's stuff) are identical; just different designs (MTB is *usually* cleaner looking). I always think that in cooler temps a moto jersey would work really well, but every time I see someone wearing one, they always look like a dork to me, so I hold back  (I'm talking XC, not DH). 

As far as fit, I don't agree that they're cut bigger - they aren't. I am 170 and wear a large that is form-fitting, not loose at all (moto). But I don't have the typical super-thin cyclist frame.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

I wear TLD Moto & MTB jerseys, great stuff. In Moto I wear a small (no under padding) and MTB Med.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input. 
Im gonna try mx jersey, for cooler riding this season.


----------

